

Ask HN: Is there a simple tool to turn a website into a PDF? - andrewljohnson

In particular, a user manual: http://www.gaiagps.com/wiki/gaia_gps_user_manual
======
mchannon
Mac users simply need to hit print and "PDF...". Windows should offer similar
functionality through a PDFWriter driver.

But the site you have on your hands is going to be difficult to PDFify with
even a very sophisticated, purpose-built application. It's full of recursive
loops, frames, and external links that a crawler algorithm could get tripped
up on (either providing multiple copies of the same information, providing
them out of order, or snowballing once it left the main site).

Judging by the "edited by" authorship notes on the site, I'd guess that this
is your task to accomplish, you only need to do it once, and that perhaps all
of the pertinent source documents (and little else) are located within the
same directory, and that you have access to that directory's list of files. A
straightforward "select all", "open", (find next in order), "print (to PDF)"
manual process would help you complete that task. At that point you need only
get a utility to append each PDF document into one.

------
jimminy
You can try <http://pdfmyurl.com/> . I've used it in the past and it works
okay, there are occasional formatting issues, but makes something acceptable.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Thanks - this just gives me a top level page for my site though - it doesn't
follow all the links and make a book.

~~~
jimminy
Sorry, I guess I should have looked at your link first. I don't know of any
service that serves that function.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Abobe Acrobat has a feature like this, but it crashes on my site at least.

------
Tomas123
I use <http://www.web2pdfconvert.com> Do web to pdf in several seconds. Also
support Pdf by e-mail.

------
mikeroher
<http://pdfmyurl.com/>

